# W-Lan Manager mit VPN Support

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit bei KDE4 einen Wlan Manager mit VPN Support zu nutzen.

wicd läuft an sich gut, aber macht gar nichts mit VPN.

NetworkManager mit networkmanager-applet-9999 (aus kde-testing) hat Probleme mit hibernate.

Der Manager soll automatisch zu den bevorzugten Netzen verbinden und graphisch einfach einzustellen sein (besonders VPN).

Was nutzt ihr da so?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

kde-misc/knetworkmanager? andere wlanamanager kenn ich auch nicht

----------

## Finswimmer

knetworkmanager braucht kdelibs:3.5

Aber ich glaube, dass NetworkManager mit dem Applet auf Dauer in die richtige Richtung geht.

----------

## Fugee47

kannst ja ein script für openvpn erstellen, das du von wicd ausführen lässt nachdem er sich zu dem wlan verbunden hat ??

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Fugee47 wrote:*   

> kannst ja ein script für openvpn erstellen, das du von wicd ausführen lässt nachdem er sich zu dem wlan verbunden hat ??

 

Ginge. Und beim nächsten Wlan sitze ich wieder dran. 

Gerade bei einem Laptop sollte es eine "Universallösung" geben, die VPN usw. kann und bei der man alles grafisch lösen kann.

Und die suche ich  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

